# Check engine light on



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

*My I believe I have a exhaust leak my stock exhaust sounds louder and it feels like i have more power. Anybody else know what it could be?*


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I know mine is getting louder the more miles I put on it but with a check engine light displayed, you may need to have it checked. Mine gets louder on two conditions: Cold starts and after heavy traffic and shifting it to death it tends to pop a little louder.


----------

